

Hexagen: true coroutines for Swift - bkudria
https://github.com/aliceatlas/hexagen

======
jjtheblunt
Why would anyone want coroutines on preemptive multitasking hardware and
operating systems?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Because it lends itself to a more modular design without the complications of
managing concurrency across threads and processes.

